# decision



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Keep demanding a Horrorscope.

Or demand a Stairmaster Extreme.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

Nev Mind the store just called me back. They said that there going to get the Capita Horrorscope but its not going to be befor tomarrow(when i leave). So i will be riding my old Rome Artifact.


----------

